# More aero panniers



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm considering replacing an old trunk bag with some panniers. Most are big square affairs that are hardly aerodynamic. I've found 2 that seem like they could me more reasonable. Anyone try anything like these? the crescent panniers are by far the cheaper ones and are the ones I'm most interested in.

Crescent panniers









Techwind panniers
https://www.angletechcycles.com/oldsite/images/pan.jpg


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Are they wind tunnel tested ?


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Seems kinda silly when you consider how un-aero the average human body on a bike is. Especially a touring bike.


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

I spend a fair amount of my time (probably too much) thinking about riding, bikes, accessories, blah blah blah, but I must admit that aero panniers never crossed my mind.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

New one to me. Does it really make a difference below about 25mph, especially with the bigger (or only) ones right behind your legs?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Anything's more aero than my grocery panniers. Opening those babies is like deploying a drag chute. Or a sail…

I live uphill and upwind from the grocery store. Between the weight of the groceries and the big, square panniers catching every puff of wind, it's a slow ride home.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

brucew said:


> Anything's more aero than my grocery panniers. .


I have big, square panniers. I put my leg over the bar, sit on the seat, push down on one pedal, and pull up on the other. I commute 26 miles on a windy river parkway....

...and smile.

It's amazing how much freedom awaits those who stop worrying about how "significant" the difference is between 17 and 18mph.

Carry your stuff, push down on the pedal, pull up on the other.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

buck-50 said:


> Seems kinda silly when you consider how un-aero the average human body on a bike is. Especially a touring bike.


This is for commuting, on nice rolling hills with moderate traffic for much of the ride. 25-30 mph on long gentle descents is pretty easy to do.


----------

